# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: ساخت بازی با C++‎

## reza69

سلام
اینکه میگن بازی های گرافیک بالای 3بعدی رو با C++‎ مینویسند یعنی چی؟
اصلا مگه میشه؟ مگه C++‎ یه زبان خطی نیست و هیچ ابزاری برای کارای گرافیکی مثل 3ds max نداره که. منظورم از ابزار توابع نیست میدونم C++‎ توابع گرافیکی زیادی داره.

----------


## amin1softco

ببین عزیز دلم این سوالات بیش از چندین بار در انجمن پاسخ داده شده ولی بازم من جسارتاً جواب میدم
 اول بار که کامپیوتر درست شد یکمی صفر و یک بود که مثلاً 100 حکم یک دستور را داشت و مثلاً فلاً ثبات پردازنده را به فلان ثبات اضافه می کرد بعدش گفتند خیلی سخته اسمبلی در اومد که حروف انگلیسی رو به همون کد ها نگاشت می کرد و بعدش دیدند یک سری ساختار ها اونجاست مثل شرط و حلقه که همیشه تکرار می شه اونا رو هم پیاده کردند که اسمش شد سی و n تا زبان دیگه شبیه سی رو درست کردند بعدش دیدند کپی و پست کدا زیاده و اینا سی++ شی گرا را درست کردند. پس میبینی این روند نشون دهنده تکامل تدریجی است و یکدفعه چیزی به نام مکس درست نشد . مثلاً ویندوز با همه تشکیلاتش از اولش با سی درست شده و همین الانم هستش با سی باید باشه.
ولی وقتی بازی ها را با سی++ طراحی می کنند هدف طراحی کارکتر نیست یا صوت هدف اصلی هوشمندی بازی کنترل کارکتر و پخش صدا است که اینها را یک انجین براش می نویسند شما هم بهتره بری سراغ انجین های آماده بازی درست کنید . 
به قول مایکروسافت سی بچه بازی نیست!

----------


## reza69

خیلی ممنون گرفتم چی شده.
پس زبان C++‎ رو داخل انجین بازی به کار میبرن نه تنهایی.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> پس زبان C++‎‎‎ رو داخل انجین بازی به کار میبرن نه تنهایی.


در مورد C++‎‎ بايد بگم

 قدرتمند ترين و در عين حال پيچيده ترين زبان هست و همه كار مي توني باهاش بكني.شي گرا هست و نه ساخت يافتهC ساخت يافته هست و بعضي ها هم باهاش بازي هاي تجاري ميسازن (نمونه wolf estaion هست)حتي با C هم ميشه برنامه نويسي شي گرا رو انجام دادC++‎‎ به مراتب از زبانهاي ديگه مثل C#‎‎ جلوتر هست. مثلا از مفهوم برنامه نويسي "مفهوم گرا" هم توي بعضي از كامپايلرهاش پشتيباني ميشه. و يا حتي از چند هسته و چند پردازنده به صورت native از سال 98 پشتيباني ميده. با اينكه اين مورد توي ويرايش جديد C#‎‎ ( يعني 4.5 مطرح شده)
در هر صورت قبل از هر كاري ، مخصوصا بازي سازي پيشنهاد مي كنم زبان برنامه نوسي c/C++‎‎ رو خوب ياد بگيريد. چون توي سطح حرفه اي بازي سازي بايد با تمام نكات اين دو زبان آشنا باشيد.

مورد بعد اينه كه خواهشا قبل از طرح كردن سوال خوب جستجو كنيد.

----------


## reza69

> در مورد C++‎‎ بايد بگم
> 
> 
>  قدرتمند ترين و در عين حال پيچيده ترين زبان هست و همه كار مي توني باهاش بكني.شي گرا هست و نه ساخت يافتهC ساخت يافته هست و بعضي ها هم باهاش بازي هاي تجاري ميسازن (نمونه wolf estaion هست)حتي با C هم ميشه برنامه نويسي شي گرا رو انجام دادC++‎‎ به مراتب از زبانهاي ديگه مثل C#‎‎ جلوتر هست. مثلا از مفهوم برنامه نويسي "مفهوم گرا" هم توي بعضي از كامپايلرهاش پشتيباني ميشه. و يا حتي از چند هسته و چند پردازنده به صورت native از سال 98 پشتيباني ميده. با اينكه اين مورد توي ويرايش جديد C#‎‎ ( يعني 4.5 مطرح شده)
> 
> در هر صورت قبل از هر كاري ، مخصوصا بازي سازي پيشنهاد مي كنم زبان برنامه نوسي c/C++‎‎ رو خوب ياد بگيريد. چون توي سطح حرفه اي بازي سازي بايد با تمام نكات اين دو زبان آشنا باشيد.
> 
> مورد بعد اينه كه خواهشا قبل از طرح كردن سوال خوب جستجو كنيد.


 منظورتون از بازی های تجاری چیه؟

----------


## syntiberium

یعنی بازی های بزرگ که با تیم های بزرگ ساخته می شن . بازی های غیر تجاری بازی های کوچک فلش و موبایل و این جور چیز ها هستند .
یه سوال : شما اصلا می دونید چه جوری بازی باید بسازید یا تازه دارید از اون اول شروع می کنید که یاد بگیرید ؟

----------


## reza69

> یعنی بازی های بزرگ که با تیم های بزرگ ساخته می شن . بازی های غیر تجاری بازی های کوچک فلش و موبایل و این جور چیز ها هستند .
> یه سوال : شما اصلا می دونید چه جوری بازی باید بسازید یا تازه دارید از اون اول شروع می کنید که یاد بگیرید ؟


 آره من بازی با گیم میکر زیاد ساختم
دارم کم کم شروع میکنم با محیط های سه بعدی بازی بسازم.

----------

